# Sog Toilet



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi 
I want to fit a sog toilet to my hymer 534
can you tell me the pro's and cons and any uk suppliers


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

My sog unit came via Van Gear (see advert on this site). I had to fit it as my washroom did not have any ventilation provision. It has been an excellent purchase, no internal smells at all! Fitting was pretty straight forward, the instructions are written for cassette doors that hinge on the left. Mine hinged on the right and I did not place the filter housing in the best position,but it still works ok.
It is a bit expensive but very effective.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

here is a link about SOG :

http://www.sog-dahmann.de/

for info,

duc


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

duc said:


> Hi,
> 
> here is a link about SOG :
> 
> ...


Hell duc

We had our sog fitted by the converter of our mhome but there were no instructions on maintenance spare parts etc. We emailed this company asking for some instructions on the maintenance & spares etc. They did reply but with installation instructions. Not quite what we wanted.

Perhaps it was other halfs attempt at speaking German.

Regarding the sog. Much much better. No chemicals to bother with & no chemical smell. Best of all no unpleasant smell from the unit either. We do tend to empty it daily though whenever possible.

Motorhomer


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Scottie,

pros:
- No more pongs inside your van (neither from poo nor from chemical)
- No chemicals needed anymore
- So also no waste of chemicals when emptying a partially filled loo
- No pressure buildup in toilet tank anymore
- Breakdown of toilet contents (including paper) much faster than with chemicals.

con (just one):
If you don't replace the filter in time it may become a bit niffy outside while toilet is in use.

Have a SOG now for more than a year, and am still wondering how I have done it without before.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> We had our sog fitted by the converter of our mhome but there were no instructions on maintenance spare parts etc. We emailed this company asking for some instructions on the maintenance & spares etc. They did reply but with installation instructions. Not quite what we wanted.


Hi Motorhomer,

the sog unit is maintenance-free, except for regular change of the activated-carbon filter. And that is mentioned (at least in the German) installation instructions. So you got what you wanted... :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

hi i'm interested in a sog system but one question please. is the motor running all the time? and if not why does it not smell when not in use and what activates the motor ??


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Hi Lou and Carol,
The fan only operates when the gate valve on the cassette is in the open position. I have not noticed any external smell, but my carbon filter is only 7 months old.Will change it at 12 months. 

Motorhomer, VanGear sell the carbon filters.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

I can recommend the fitting of a fan assisted ventilation system for the cassette toilets as they do away for the need to add chemicals, which after all, are only a mask for the original smells. Yes the manufacturers do officially say the chemicals are required for other reasons, but unofficially they do say they are basically a smell mask.

Being the sort of guy that I am, I haven't got a 'SOG'! As I made my own system (always enjoy a challenge). Mine works on the same principles as the SOG, but some of my fittings are a bit more bulky, I could have used smaller, but I would have had to buy extra fittings, so used what I had in stock. The air quality in the toilets was so much better after fitting the unit, where as before you quite often came out of the toilet smelling of the toilet chemical - not nice.









The SOG's can be considered expensive, however they do have a payback period depending on how much you used to spend on chemicals. If like us we tended to run out in places where we couldn't find new stocks, with the SOG, you won't have that worry


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I also recommend the SOG - as I think that when wild camping, I can also carry out a bulk delivery at any normal toilets if we have need to without causing any problems if septic tanks are in use anywhere - and it saves money.

Another supplier/installer is Airide (John Symonds) in Torquay if this is any nearer to you. He advertises in the motorhome magazines and is a very nice guy.

He will also post the filter to you after a phone call, which is handy.

Carol


----------



## ollybear (May 16, 2005)

In Germany you can buy carbon-filters for normal kitchen extractor-fans. The function and thickness is similar to the original SOG-Filters. You can cut it in the SOG-size and it will work out a lot cheaper than the original.

Somebody knows whether you get these in the U.K. as well?


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

SOG has also a new system for Thetford C400 ( with the 2 wheels ) with evacuation up the roof of the mh....

for info,

duc


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Ben at Vangear supplied mine and organised installation at MCL. I am really happy with it. If you get one there are 2 things to remember.

1) ensure that the trap is fully closed before driving away. I took a friend on a recent trip and they forgot. It really stunk the cab out. I now have a preflight checklist to make sure everything is ready.

2) when emptying your cassette put the original vent plug back in. I didn't do this the first time and the muck came out both holes and made a real mess.

These are both obvious things in hindsight but I made both mistakes only once 

Cheers
Karl


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

Steve

Any chance of you sharing your designfor all us DIY people.

Trevor


----------



## 88728 (May 9, 2005)

> 2) when emptying your cassette put the original vent plug back in. I didn't do this the first time and the muck came out both holes and made a real mess.


The black stopper on the ring should do this (green bit goes in the cassette permanently):
... we have our in-use one hanging on a hook in the locker for easy access.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

gromett said:


> 2) when emptying your cassette put the original vent plug back in. I didn't do this the first time and the muck came out both holes and made a real mess.


Hi Karl,

nowadays SOGs come with a nozzle to replace the vent plug *and* with a cap to close the nozzle when taking out the cassette. Just put cap on nozzle and no problem.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

The hose doesn't want to come out of the green bit. Its just as easy to remove it and put the original plug in.


----------



## 88728 (May 9, 2005)

> The hose doesn't want to come out of the green bit. Its just as easy to remove it and put the original plug in.


Fair enough, whatever works :lol:


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ben & Lizzie.


On ebay it says pay by paypal. How can those of us who have not got a pay pal account , pay for products. ie cheque or credit card. Thnks



Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

benandlizzie said:


> Hi Motorhomer
> 
> Try www.vangear.co.uk - we take credit & debit cards through HSBC card processing. We can take other payment methods by arrangement, just PM for details.


Thanks

I got my daughter to order my spare sog fitting recently as I had so much bother trying to set up a Pay Pal account including emails received asking for details like confirming paswword and bank details which I wouldnt do by email. We gave up & still dont have one.

Motorhomer


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

trevor said:


> Steve
> 
> Any chance of you sharing your designfor all us DIY people.
> 
> Trevor


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> Hi Ben & Lizzie.
> 
> On ebay it says pay by paypal. How can those of us who have not got a pay pal account , pay for products. ie cheque or credit card. Thnks
> 
> Motorhomer


I don't know the full in's and outs of Ben & Lizzies PayPal account, but you'll probably find if you go through the paying process it will give you the following payment options;
1.	Pay via an existing PayPal account
2.	Set-up a new PayPal account to make a payment
3.	Pay using a credit or debit card

It is quite user friendly


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

MarcleLeisure_co_uk said:


> MOTORHOMER said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ben & Lizzie.
> ...


Hello

When we tried to make our purchasewe had just option 1 & 2 otherwise we would have used a credit card. We tried option two & well the rest has already been told. Dont know whether there were gremlins at work that day but no way was i going to email bankinging & password data. Thats what made me wonder whether what I had succeeded in opening up was ok. I took no chances & abonded my attempt. I know of others who have had similar problems.

Ben & Lizzie have answered my post above.

Motorhomer


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

This site is sooooo useful. I have almost decided, (if nobody buys it first), on a second user motor home and didn't know what SOG meant in the description and forgot to ask. 

I absolutely HATE that chemical smell which invades clothes and any nearby areas. Can't abide it on showground loos or in my wife's caravan, or in the porta potti I had for an earlier vehicle, (see picture of blue Bedford truck based van in the strange camper section). On that I used to survive by using the pink flushy stuff only and limiting myself to peeing aboard unless absolutely no alternative presented itself.

I'm so happy!!


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

I have read elsewhere that the smell when emptying a SOG is very bad ,as I am a bit squeamish with the blue mix even ,this is enough to put me off.Has this aspect been exaggerated, as I dont fancy a technicolour yawn every time I dump the cassette otherwise they seem a good idea rgds deegod


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Dave757 said:


> I have read elsewhere that the smell when emptying a SOG is very bad ,as I am a bit squeamish with the blue mix even ,this is enough to put me off.Has this aspect been exaggerated, as I dont fancy a technicolour yawn every time I dump the cassette otherwise they seem a good idea rgds deegod


I guess we'll just have to take a deep breath and hold it! Interesting to hear from the knowledgebase though.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Dave757 said:


> I have read elsewhere that the smell when emptying a SOG is very bad ,as I am a bit squeamish with the blue mix even ,this is enough to put me off.Has this aspect been exaggerated, as I dont fancy a technicolour yawn every time I dump the cassette otherwise they seem a good idea rgds deegod


No problem here but we do empty regularly. Daily if possible.

Motorhomer


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
Can I come into this discussion please.
I have had previous very satisfactory experience of fitting and using a SOG in a Hymer B644.
I now have a Hymer B694 and the tiolet cassette door is adjacent to the main door into the van. I would like to fit a SOG but do not fancy the outlet being so close to the main door (I know there is very little smell even when the toilet is in use - but having sat in the chair outside on one occasion it can happen!).
Has anyone any experience, especially perhaps Ben and Lizzie, of fitting one with the outlet futher away? I wonder if there is a way to fit the outlet under the van?
Any brilliant ideas, please?
BillD


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*sog toilet*

Hi
and thanks for all the views. i have now ordered my unit,we do a lot of wild camping and empty in public loo's not allways in chemicial disposal points.
so thanks for all your comments
scottie.


----------

